# Dog rescues - please read :)



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Myself and a friend have noticed that it is often diffcult for families with children to be considered for adopting a dog. I understand that this is not the fault of rescues and that it is due to not having background on many of the dogs being looked after by rescues.

My friend runs a small rescue in Kent (We Help Any Dog) and she will consider families on a case by case basis depending on the dog. I know many rescues do this too, but I also know that many have a no children under 8 policy.

We are setting up a forum and Facebook page where rescues can advertise their dogs that are suitable to be rehomed with children in the hope that it will make it easier for families to find a suitable rescue dog. Families can post their details so that we can try to match them up with rescues.

I am aware of many families who have tried to adopt, found it very hard and ended up buying puppies instead. We found it very difficult to adopt a dog but luckily found South East Dog Rescue who let us adopt our lovely Daisy and then Bailey.

Please could you let me know whether you would like to advertise your child-suitable dogs with us and we will add them to the page. (link below) There are no dogs on there at the moment as we are waiting for rescues to get back to us.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Child-Friendly-Rescue-Dogs/145848292144410?ref=ts

Many thanks for your time.
Nina


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We re-home to homes with young children. All depends on the dog in question 

we have a facebook here - Friends of the Animals RCT | Facebook
We have a photo album of all our dogs needing forever homes. Many are child friendly xxxx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

animal helpline also rehome to families with young children as long as we have a suitable dog for them.


----------



## Chantilace (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe consider adopting for an animal shelter, city or county.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Chantilace said:


> Maybe consider adopting for an animal shelter, city or county.


You know what I'm going to say...HOW OLD IS THIS THREAD?


----------



## Chantilace (Jan 19, 2016)

oooooops.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Chantilace said:


> oooooops.


The original poster hasn't even been online in nearly 2 years. Evidently they are not interested in asking for advice on this forum anymore. 
I know you are new, so I'll give you this tip: Check the date that the thread was last updated before posting on it.


----------



## Chantilace (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm going to pretend I never saw that and was never here.


----------

